# Couple roosters from nebraska opener



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

..









.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hope you took that puppy with you.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

ofcourse, puppy goes everywhere, understands retireving pretty well, still working on the watching of the birds part though. He's only 4 months.


----------

